# Windows 8.1 Bluescreen: machine check exception



## R4Z0R1911 (10. März 2014)

Hallo, manchmal wenn ich den PC einschalte hängt Windows bei dem Bootscreen fest (Dort wo auch der kreis sich dreht).
Nach einem Reset bootet er manchmal, manchmal auch nicht. Wenn er denn einmal läuft, dann läuft er auch 10 stunden am stück.

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann


Dumpfiles erstellt er nicht, hängt bei 0%...
Lg.


----------



## Pauli (10. März 2014)

Hab das gleiche Problem seit Update auf 8.1. 
Würde mich auch interessieren. Ich hatte noch nie so viele Probleme mit einem OS wie mit win 8.1 , immer nur Treiberinkompatibilitäten, Abstürze usw. usf.

Nach dem Update ging am PC kaum noch etwas zuverlässigt.

Hast du eine Festplattenleuchte am Gehäuse? Wenn die andauernd blinkt sucht er die ganze Zeit etwas, ich habe das einmal bei 8.1. durch eine Integritätsprüfung wegbekommen (Als Zwang vor dem Start eingerichtet.)

LG


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. März 2014)

Nein, bei mir macht er gar nichts mehr. Habe gelesen das es von ECC Fehler kommt, einer meiner 4 Platten hat auch viele ECC Errors... werde die, wenn ich zuhause bin mal abklemmen... Aber vorher lief das ding Stabil, großartig was geändert habe ich nicht.
Wobei ich nicht weiß ob es an der Festplatte liegen kann... Weil es wird ja von der SSD gebootet.

PS. Wie gesagt, wenn er mal an ist, dann läuft er auch. Manchmal fährt er hoch... manchmal braucht er mehrere versuche...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (11. März 2014)

Push... 

Kann es denn an einer Festplatte liegen?
Auch wenn von SSD gebootet wird? Der BS tauchte ja beim Start auf (Dort wo das Windows Logo ist und der Kreis sich dreht.)


----------



## simpel1970 (12. März 2014)

Das "hängen" bleiben kann von der Systemplatte kommen. Da beim Startvorgang auch die weiteren Festplatten vom System initialisiert werden, können diese auch Probleme hervorrufen (wenn auch weniger wahrscheinlich).
Noch unwahrscheinlicher ist es aber, dass die Festplatten dann einen Machine Check Exception Fehler hervorrufen.

Poste bitte mal Screenshots von CrystalDiskInfo (ein Screenshot je Datenträger). Evtl. geben die SMART Werte noch ein paar Hinweise.
Achte beim erstellen der Screenshots darauf, dass alle Werte in den Zeilen und Spalten zu lesen sind.

 Wichtigste Frage bei diesem Bluescreen: Ist das System übertaktet?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (18. März 2014)

Nein, alles Standard. Die Seagate Platte befindet sich nun nicht mehr im PC. Seit dem ist auch ruhe. Die werte der anderen Platten sehen normal aus.

Hier die SMART werte der Seagate Platte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2014)

Poste bitte noch mal einen Screenshot, bei dem alle Zeilen- und Spaltenwerte zu sehen sind. Die wichtigste Info "Raw Values" / "Roh-Werte" ist nicht zu sehen.



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Die Seagate Platte befindet sich nun nicht mehr im PC. Seit dem ist auch ruhe.


 
 Das hört sich doch schon mal vielversprechend an!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. März 2014)

Hoffe du meinst diese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2014)

Diese meinte ich. Und wenn ich das richtig entziffern kann, sind dort reihenweise UDMA CRC Fehler protokolliert.
 Sieht aus wie "14C". Die Angabe ist im Hex Zahlensystem. Dezimal bedeutet das 332 aufgetretene Fehler.

 Hier ist entweder das Datenkabel oder der Festplattencontroller defekt.
 Zunächst bietet sich ein Tausch des Datenkabels an. Den Wert regelmäßig kontrollieren. Der Wert 14C darf danach nicht weiter ansteigen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. März 2014)

Die platte läuft nun als externe ...  ich werds beobachten... Aber davon kann der BSOD kommen? Ist der wert schon Kritisch?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2014)

Der Wert ist insbes. dann unkritisch, wenn das Problem allein durch ein defektes/lockeres Datenkabel ausgelöst wurde (-> Kabel austauschen...fertig).
Kritisch ist es nur dann, wenn das Problem z.B. durch den Festplattencontroller des Motherboards verursacht wird.

 Wie oben bereits beschrieben, sind UDMA Fehler als Auslöser für den speziellen BSOD "Machine Check Exception" eher ungewöhnlich. Aber ausschließen will ich nichts.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. März 2014)

Kann doch aber auch der Festplatten Controller sein. Weil an dem SATA Port läuft nun eine neue Platte ohne Fehler.
Werd ja sehen wenn sich die Fehlerrate auch im externen Gehäuse steigert.

Was ich so aus den SMART werten Lesen kann, dass es unkorrigierbare Lese/Schreibfehler gab (ECC Error).
Und das dieser Bluescreen durch ECC Error kommen kann. Stimmt das so?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2014)

Nein. Es dreht sich da nur um den UDMA CRC Fehler Wert.
 Die ECC, Lese-/Schreibrate werden bei Seagate nicht als Einheitlicher 48 Bit Wert ausgegeben, er wird geteilt angezeigt. Die ersten 16 Bit (4 Stellen) sind die Anzahl der Fehler. Demnach sind dort 0 Fehler aufgetreten.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. März 2014)

Der Bluescreen kam bisher ja nur direkt beim Start, (Und seit die Seagate raus ist, gar nicht mehr).
Glaube auch einmal im Betrieb, aber die Seagate hat beim Abspielen von Videos schon manchmal Probleme gemacht (HDD Auslastung bei 100%, eine stelle im Video hatte sich immer wiederholt)
Was mache ich wenn sich der Fehler wiederholt? Könnte die SSD einen schaden haben? Wobei Das Samsung Tool sagt, es sei alles ok.
Oder könnte sogar am OS was defekt sein? Die neuen Platten (Eine auch am selben Port wie die Seagate) arbeiten tadellos.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2014)

Ich würde jetzt erst mal abwarten und mir nicht unnötig graue Haare wachsen lassen.
 Ist denn das SATA Kabel, an dem die Seagate hing noch im Rechner, oder hast du das aussortiert?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. März 2014)

Ich habe fast alle Kabel getauscht gehabt.
Aber auch dann kam der Bluescreen, und der PC ist erst nach dem sechsten versuch hochgefahren.
Also am Kabel lag es nicht.

PS. Muss es zwingend der Controller auf dem MoBo sein der Kaputt ist? Oder ist es wahrscheinlicher das der Controller der Festplatte einen weg hat?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Muss es zwingend der Controller auf dem MoBo sein der Kaputt ist? Oder ist es wahrscheinlicher das der Controller der Festplatte einen weg hat?



Wenn du das Kabel ausschließen kannst, ist das die Preisfrage. Es muss nicht zwingend der Mobo-Controller sein.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. März 2014)

Bisher arbeitet ja alles wunderbar ... Ich warte einfach ab. Falls noch mal was ist melde ich mich.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2014)

OK. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es so bleibt


----------

